
Show HN: Resist – Take action as you read the news. For iOS and desktop Chrome - hijohnnylin
https://getresist.org
======
hijohnnylin
Hey,

I'm building a way for people to immediately create real change in reaction to
what they read on the news. This MVP is available as a Chrome extension on
desktop and as an Action Extension on iPhone/iPad (so it works with all your
news apps, like CNN, NYTimes). It instantly shows you a crowdsourced
collection of _actions_ you can do in response to the news you're reading.
Once you've installed it, you can try activating the extension on this link to
see an example: [https://qz.com/892750/donald-trump-is-cutting-aid-for-
family...](https://qz.com/892750/donald-trump-is-cutting-aid-for-family-
planning-organizations-around-the-world/)

At this point, I need people who are willing to join as trusted moderators to
filter through the crowdsourced actions, and also contribute their own. These
people would ideally have interest/knowledge on progressive causes and
organizations.

I'm also looking for general feedback. You can respond here, or
hello@getresist.org.

Thanks, Johnny

